# What is the correct amount of kefir daily



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

I have a 5 yearly GSD and I am starting my 1st batch of Goat Milk Kefir. My girl weighs 75 lbs. and my research has led me to believe that I should work my way up to 3 Tsp. daily. I just want to know what people on this site have to say about amount served daily. How much to start/ How long to wait between increasing the amount, and Final amount I will be shooting for. thank you for your time. :grin2:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes, start small and then you can up it. Most dogs can handle goat milk and kefir. I feed regular cow milk kefir and my dogs get about 1/3 cup daily. If your dog has a sensitive gut, then go slow….otherwise just give a tablespoon once a day, and keep increasing it. If you are on FB, there are a couple good kefir groups.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

Malibu said:


> I have a 5 yearly GSD and I am starting my 1st batch of Goat Milk Kefir. My girl weighs 75 lbs. and my research has led me to believe that I should work my way up to 3 Tsp. daily. I just want to know what people on this site have to say about amount served daily. How much to start/ How long to wait between increasing the amount, and Final amount I will be shooting for. thank you for your time. :grin2:



Thank you very much. :grin2:


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

1/3-1/2 cup 3-4 times a week for a 65lb dog.


----------

